# Smart tv & Filmon



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi, hope someone can advise. On our Samsung smart TV, brought over from UK, Filmon tends to buffer a lot or won't load at all. It is fine via the app on an android tablet. 
Do we change any settings on the tv to improve it?
Thanks 
Hilda


----------



## daloukas (Aug 12, 2013)

filmon won't load on samsung smart tv. Try to get iptv box you can watch on it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

H&S said:


> Hi, hope someone can advise. On our Samsung smart TV, brought over from UK, Filmon tends to buffer a lot or won't load at all. It is fine via the app on an android tablet.
> Do we change any settings on the tv to improve it?
> Thanks
> Hilda


How much internet speed do you have? If you don't have a good speed it will constantly be buffering.


----------



## H&S (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for replies. Oddly, we got Filmon fine last night to watch the footie. We have good internet speed (7-8 mbs). 
Maybe it's just a bit sporadic


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

try viewtelly.com. goes via filmon but connection seems better.


----------



## Wcndave (Jun 28, 2014)

*Buffering*

My internet connection is very slow. I would like filmon to buffer say five mins to prevent stutter, however despite lots of posts about buffering, i can't see how to turn it on. Any ideas ?


----------

